# Youtube/ Flash Videos Verpixelt / Farben verschwommen



## xinthir (12. März 2012)

moin moin lieben

ich habe folgendes prob.

wenn ich Youtube videon ansehe die die Quale 360P übersteigen seh ich volgendes



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/desww.jpg/


wo her das kommt weiss ich net.

meine graka geforce gtx 260 is etwas OC aber hatte noch nie probs mit 720//1515//1212... hab auch versucht sie runter zu schráube auf orginal nur selbes prob nach einiger zeit sehen die videos (Flash) so aus. wenn ich aber zb im VLC player mir ein 1080P HD move an mach is da alles normal wie es sien soll.

auch beim Zocken von zb wow/ BF3/COD MW 3 oder crysis 2 nix ... Alles NORMAL

ich schnalls ech nich warum es auf einmal so spackt. külung alles ok nix is jehnseits der werte... kann mir wer helfen?

thy leude


----------



## floppydrive (12. März 2012)

Codec oder Plugin Problem, was hast du für Codecs drauf und aktualisiert mal Adobe Flash.



Wie kannst du es weiterhin wagen pr0gramm in deiner Linkbar zu haben aber nicht PQ, unwürdiger, VERBRENNT IHN!


----------



## xinthir (12. März 2012)

MOinsen 

danke für die antwort:
Also mein Adobe Flash player is akutell 
bei der Codec hab ich kein plan wie ich die aktualisieren kann gibez da n hübsches file ihrgend wo für vista 64 bit? oder besser wo kann ich die überhabt ansehn? bei den plugins is allet aktuell laut firefox...

ach pr0gramm jaja  hihi


----------



## Saji (12. März 2012)

Grafikkarten-Update könnte auch helfen. Ansonsten Flash im abgesicherten Modus deinstallieren, PC neustarten und dann Flash neu installieren. Du kannst auch mal einen anderen Browser (IE, Opera, Chrome) ausprobieren.


----------



## xinthir (12. März 2012)

naaaabend  
danke für die antworten.

ich glaub ich hab den fehler gefunden zu mindest hat es nun aufgehört.. 
Graka war der falsche ausgangspunkt.. dachte weil sie ja schon älter ist und ziemlich OC...


Aber woran ich nich dachte war die CPU..-_- als ich heute ma ebend ins bios nach dem rechten schauen ging sah ich das mein prozessor eine temp von 90 grad hatte und das beim starten/booten...
da der auch oc ist ist es hald schon von vorteil wenn der lüfter richtig drauf sitzt.,-__- bis jezte geht alles wieder 

Thy leude
/closes


----------



## xinthir (22. März 2012)

..
das problem ist wieder da..
nun muss es aber eine andere fehler quelle sein da die ich sachte gelöst zu haben es nimma sein kann. 

kühlung ok / treiber auch. ich weiss es nimma weiter.. aber immer noch das selbe zocken geht einwandfrei jedes spiel max settings alles ok so wie filme gucken mit vcl player oder wmp.. nur die drecks youtube videos (flash player) sehn so aus


----------



## Konov (22. März 2012)

xinthir schrieb:


> ..
> das problem ist wieder da..
> nun muss es aber eine andere fehler quelle sein da die ich sachte gelöst zu haben es nimma sein kann.
> 
> kühlung ok / treiber auch. ich weiss es nimma weiter.. aber immer noch das selbe zocken geht einwandfrei jedes spiel max settings alles ok so wie filme gucken mit vcl player oder wmp.. nur die drecks youtube videos (flash player) sehn so aus



Schlussfolgerung ist, dass es am Player liegen muss.
Flash Player am besten mal komplett runter und neuinstallieren, wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast. Eventuell mal Hardwarebeschleunigung Häkchen an und aus / rumprobieren.


----------

